# Cheshire Auto Detailing (Knutsford)



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Had my Car detailed by them this week (again) really impressed with the Job and customer service they provide. Happy to recogmend them to anyone on here !

They also do hand car wash and have a Body shop on the site. Hand car wash is great for them cold months when I'd rather not get my own Jet wash out, nice to know someone is going to wash it without damaging the paint work 

P.S. sorry for lack of pics atm , need to ask CAD for some coppies of the ones they took as I forgot to take my camera.

http://www.facebook.com/CheshireAutoDetailing?fref=ts


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

just a query on the touch up pen he has there for your car. where did that come from? mine needs a few chips filling.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Local auto factors, paint mixed in shop. Will get some more details on the touch up pen (the pens are spot on for stone chips really fine filament). The detailers did flat and polish the touch ins after


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi have quoted £50 for a touch in of a pretty large chip. Thought a £10 touch up pen would pretty much do the job? Never done one before or sued one before so unsure which route to take?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Why are the prices like? Couldn't see any indication on the Facebook page.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I got detailer to do all mine, didnt fancy wet sanding and flatting them myself.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Why are the prices like? Couldn't see any indication on the Facebook page.


Depends on what you want doing I gues, full correction detail is £399.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Audi have quoted £50 for a touch in of a pretty large chip. Thought a £10 touch up pen would pretty much do the job? Never done one before or sued one before so unsure which route to take?


No, a touch-up pen won't fix a chip. All you do is paint the bottom of the chip so it de-emphasises it. Fixing a chip properly requires the bottom of the chip to be painted then the hole filled with clear lacquer then the excess repair lacquer removed and the area flatted back by wet sanding and finally polishing for a truly invisible repair. It's a labour of love to do it yourself.


----------

